# Large 3d Arrow Setups



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im shooting the X-Jammer 27's cut to 30.5" with a 100 gr. point. Im using 2" blazers with pin nocks. They weigh in around 402 gr. Im shooting a Conquest 4 at 31.5" dl at 63 # and getting 285 fps.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*gt*

Gt 30X, 1.75 x-vanes, 120 grains up front, total is 389 on a 28" shaft only length


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*more info*

sorry...using Bow Madness XL, 27.25" DL, 65#, 283 fps



clemsongrad said:


> Gt 30X, 1.75 x-vanes, 120 grains up front, total is 389 on a 28" shaft only length


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*arrows*

TTT... anymore info. from anybody!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

Last I knew you were turning them loose with the wrong hand! Lol. Can't help ya dude but call victory. Someone there should have some answers.


----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a good friend shooting the XXX with 150 grain point, 29", with 3" fusion vanes, and pin nocks. Arrows weigh around 470. Shooting them through a Maxxis 35 with 30" draw, 70#. Shoots 282fps.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

26in goldtip triple x with a 35grain glue in and blazer x2s. fly great!!!!


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Victory X Killers 124.8 GR. point 27 1/2" long, pin noks, 271 fps 58LBS. 4" duravanes 414 total gr. wt.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

3dshooter25 said:


> Im shooting the X-Jammer 27's cut to 30.5" with a 100 gr. point. Im using 2" blazers with pin nocks. They weigh in around 402 gr. Im shooting a Conquest 4 at 31.5" dl at 63 # and getting 285 fps.


Curious......where are you getting the 100gr points for the X-Jammers, or are you reducing weight yourself??

THANKS!

Mark


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mark I'll do some checking and get back to you. I had to look acouple places to get 100's for my GT 30X's.
Tim


----------



## avengerboy (Mar 18, 2010)

*arrows*

I use cx linejammer 250's with blazer x2's 70gr tip with pin nock at 27" 312gr. Hoyt ultra elite 27.5" in draw 60 pouds getting 309fps. But different strokes for different fokes.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Last year I shot GT XXX's 28" carbon with 100grs up fornt and 3 blazers. I was getting 282fps at 63lbs 29" out of my maxxis 35(shot them out of it this year for indoor). I'll let you know how victory x-killers go, gonna build up some this week


----------



## rskibo (Oct 10, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 26in goldtip triple x with a 35grain glue in and blazer x2s. fly great!!!!


where do you get the 35grain tip or did you cut the 50 down?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

cut 50s down


----------



## rskibo (Oct 10, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> cut 50s down


thanks.


----------



## rskibo (Oct 10, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> cut 50s down


Are you shooting time for 3D?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

sure am.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> 26in goldtip triple x with a 35grain glue in and blazer x2s. fly great!!!!


I just ran this through AA and it said the FOC was -1.4%. I'm not arguing that they fly good just never seen a negative foc before thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

haha good to know. you should try it :thumbs_up



mw31 said:


> I just ran this through AA and it said the FOC was -1.4%. I'm not arguing that they fly good just never seen a negative foc before thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> haha good to know. you should try it :thumbs_up


I actually just seen someone on thursday testing out some x killers with 50 gr points and they were flying great out to 60yds. Seeing them group is part of the reason I have no doubt yours fly great. 
Just out of curiosity have you shot them in the wind yet?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

not yet. kinda worried about that!!!



mw31 said:


> I actually just seen someone on thursday testing out some x killers with 50 gr points and they were flying great out to 60yds. Seeing them group is part of the reason I have no doubt yours fly great.
> Just out of curiosity have you shot them in the wind yet?


----------

